
Current Trends in HPC and Challenges for the Future Jack Dongarra, Feb 2017 - blopeur
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KL53DITtQPI
======
blopeur
Slides:
[https://learning.acm.org/webinar_pdfs/JackDongarra_WebinarSl...](https://learning.acm.org/webinar_pdfs/JackDongarra_WebinarSlides020717.pdf)

